# Internal temp for sausage



## jbills5

I am thinking of trying some smoked sausage this upcoming weekend.  It will be my first time smoking sausage.  What internal temp should I be shooting for?

Thank you!


----------



## s2k9k

Are you grinding and stuffing the sausage then smoking? If so you should shoot for 152* then plunge in an ice bath to stop the cooking and then hang to bloom for a couple of hours.


----------



## jbills5

I will probably just scoop some sausages from my local butcher.


----------



## s2k9k

Well if they are cured smoked sausage like a kielbasa then they are already cooked and you are just warming them up for taste, if they are fresh sausage like Italian or brats then you should cook them to about 160*.


----------



## jbills5

Thank you!


----------



## jarjarchef

I am sorry for throwing a bit of a wrench into this one. Cured is good to go as Dave said. They are considered Ready To Eat. If you are getting a fresh ground (no cure) beef sausage 155 is good. If you are using any other fresh ground (no cure) sausage I would go to 165. I know 5 degrees....but the HACCP world I live in that is the guidelines we have to follow and asked by the State as well.......


----------



## s2k9k

Thanks Jeramy!


----------



## rtbbq2

jbills5 said:


> I am thinking of trying some smoked sausage this upcoming weekend.  It will be my first time smoking sausage.  What internal temp should I be shooting for?
> 
> Thank you!


I take all of my sausage to 152°. Be careful not to get above 165° - 170° or you risk melting the fat in the sausage. If you do melt the fat, it will leak inside your smoker and your sausage will not be as good, dry. After you do reach the internal temp. submerse the sausage immediately in ice water to cool. This prevents the sausage from continuing to cook and shriveling. Then bloom for an hour or so to desired color............RTBBQ....


----------



## chef jimmyj

One more item...Sausage that contains No Cure needs to be HOT Smoked, 225*F or higher! Sausage you make with Cure can be Cool Smoked. Start at 100-130*F and then bump the temp as desired every hour or so to get to the 150-160*F IT. Butcher Shop or store bought Brats and Italian Sausage do not contain any cure and must be Hot Smoked...JJ


----------



## jbills5

My plan was to go with uncured and smoke while smoking some brisket as well so I will definitely be above 225.  Thank you everyone!  Much appreciated!


----------



## rtbbq2

Chef JimmyJ said:


> One more item...Sausage that contains No Cure needs to be HOT Smoked, 225*F or higher! Sausage you make with Cure can be Cool Smoked. Start at 100-130*F and then bump the temp as desired every hour or so to get to the 150-160*F IT. Butcher Shop or store bought Brats and Italian Sausage do not contain any cure and must be Hot Smoked...JJ


Excellent point JJ. The rule applies to a non-cured meats when cooking 40° to 140° in 4 hours is a very important rule to follow when not using cure.


----------



## smoking dad

_You should reach a minimum internal temperture of 152 F.  I usually get mine to 155 F. _


----------



## mummel

I've taken pork sausages to 160F and the casings have been chewy.  I took them to 210F this weekend and the casings were great but the meat was dry.  Its somewhere in between I guess.


----------



## rick paul

..What do y`all mean when you say let the sausage bloom ? I`m new to smokin an don`t know a lot of the terms in use. Thanks a lot....rick...........:)


----------



## driedstick

Rick Paul said:


> ..What do y`all mean when you say let the sausage bloom ? I`m new to smokin an don`t know a lot of the terms in use. Thanks a lot....rick...........:)


This is a resting time after smoking, after I pull my snack sticks from the smoker I lay them on counter or continue to let them hang in the house or shop at room temp for a couple hours, then put in brown paper bags and put in fridge overnight, vac pac and seal next day. 

I dont water bath snack sticks after smoker but I do water bath larger sausage like a summer sausage, then after water bath do the same thing. 

Hope this helps

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## rick paul

..Thanks a lot Driedstick...........rick


----------

